# MAC or Trish McEvoy??



## ceejay (Sep 29, 2010)

I have 2 job offers and I dont know which one to go for! I need help please! One is at a MAC store in a mall and the other is a Nordstrom to be a manager at the Trish McEvoy counter. I have been trying to get a job at MAC for few months now and then I finally applied at Nordstroms thinking it would also be a good place for me and right away I got an interview and was offered the job, Trish is not my favorite brand of makeup but its still a good line and after a few months I will be able to switch counter and I like Nordstrom because they do cross selling so if Trish Foundation isnt right for someone I could sell them MAC or Clinique or any brand rather than being limited to only Trish products. But my main goal was to get into MAC but now they didnt call me back until after I was offered the job at Nordstrom and I have been so excited to start as a manager there. What do I do?!?! Does anyone have any suggestions? Has anyone worked for either company and can tell me the pro's and con's to help me decide? I would prefer to have a set schedule rather than it changing weekly. I would really appreciate any advice. 
Thanks!!
CJ


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Sep 30, 2010)

i think if you wanna focus more on artistry, go with mac. if you're a manager for trish, i assume u deal with more paperwork and manager type issues. what does your gut tell u?


----------



## LC (Oct 1, 2010)

i left mac to take a counter manager position thinking i'd be advancing myself. i was wrong! go with mac

while the pay might be comparable (it wasnt for me, mac offered me wayyy more), you'll get way more gratis with mac, it'll be a more fun environment. plus mac's 60% discount beats out what nordy's has to offer any day

the schedules for both companies should be about the same each week


----------



## ceejay (Oct 1, 2010)

My long term goal is to be a MUA working on fashion shows and photo shoots etc. I currently do that now for smaller local things throught Barbizon modeling school. I have always wanted to get a job at MAC and it took months for them to call me back that is why I applied at Nordstrom maybe to get into NARS or MAC there but they want to put me as a manager for Trish and after 3 months move to another counter when the other girl gets back from materinity leave. I think I would be a good manager beacuse I have great business skills to but I dont want to move up in the department store in retail I want to move up in the makeup line im working for. I just dont want to make the wrong choice because both are great offers and they could both take me far.
Thank you so much for your opinions.


----------



## miinx (Oct 4, 2010)

keep in mind, nordstrom also pays commission.


----------



## Chrystia (Oct 4, 2010)

I'm going to agree with LC on this one. If your ultimate goal is to work as a makeup artist and be in the make up industry, MAC is definitely the better option. If you want to advance your career in the retail field, take the Nordstrom position. However I left MAC like LC said to "Advance my career". As it turned out, I am back at MAC. THe pay at MAC is competitive with counter manager pay and there is no brand that offers you the training and artistryn growth that MAC does.


----------

